# [Touchpad] touche fonction <Fn> inactive

## dmganges

Bonjour,

Me revoilà avec la personnalisation de SystemRescueCD (gentoo Sur PC portable VAIO).

SystemRescueCD reconnait parfaitement le Touchpad + une souris sans fil USB logitec.

Pb avec mes pattes de vieux singe ça fait du désordre   :Smile: 

Donc au boot je lance, OK :

synclient TouchpadOff=1

J'ai fait un petit script de bascule, OK :

synclient -l | grep TouchpadOff | grep 1  >> /dev/null

if [ $? = 0 ]; then

        synclient TouchpadOff=0

        else

        synclient TouchpadOff=1

fi

Pour jouer j'aimerais le mettre sur les touches de fonction du genre <Fn + F2>

Je suis allé voir le fichier déjà bidouillé pour supprimer le lancement d'une commande :

~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml

Et là désespoir je ne vois rien qui puisse désigner la touche <Fn> et lorsque je lance :

showkey -a

La touche <Fn> ne renvoit rien !

Question : Est-ce un problème de paramètre noyau, j'en doute puisque synclient est bien reconnu, un pb de configuration Xorg , ou autre chose ?

Et si en cerise sur le gâteau quelqu'un à la solution complète, je l'adopte (la solution   :Wink:  )

Encore MERCI

----------

## barul

J'ai le même problème sur mon laptop ASUS, mais j'ai résolu le problème autrement : lorsque je branche une souris externe, udev se charge de désactiver le touchpad. C'est plutôt pratique.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Seules certaines combinaisons <fn> sont possibles : celles définies par le constructeur et ayant un rôle particulier. Certaines ne génèrent parfois aucun message (contraste).

Eventuellement, essaie avec les touches multimedia.

----------

## dmganges

Bonjour et MERCI à vous deux pour vos réponses !

@Cr0k

Moi aussi j'ai contourné le pb, mais c'est pour l'environnement sécurisé dans lequel je ne donne surtout pas une console au gamin...

Je ne peux faire facilement comme toi car j'ai une souris sans fil USB, autant dire que je laisse le petit dongle  toujours branché !

Bon j'ai aussi la possibilité de mettre le petit programme sur une autre combinaison de touches, mais ce n'est pas clean et les connaissant, ils vont me pourrir   :Very Happy: 

@XavierMiller

Sur le portable je n'ai pas de touches multimedia et effectivement seules les combinaisons <Fn + Flèches> renvoient des séquences de caractères avec showkey -a

Par contre les autres séquences sont définies par le constructeur puisque Windows7 génère dessus les actions prévues.

Puisque <Fn + Flèches> est pris en compte par gentoo, je pensais qu'il y avait moyen de générer les autres quelque part...

Bon ceci dit, vous avez compris, je m'amuse, ce n'est pas vital, disons un cas d'école...

Je le garde en réserve si qq à 1   :Idea: 

Encore MERCI !

----------

## barul

Même les sans fils, je pense que le kernel les détecte en tant que /dev/input/mouse*, non?

Si oui, cette règle udev peut être utile : 

```
ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="input", KERNEL=="mouse[1-9]", ENV{DISPLAY}=":0.0", ENV{XAUTHORITY}="/home/USER/.Xauthority", ENV{ID_CLASS}="mouse", RUN+="/usr/bin/synclient TouchpadOff=1"

ACTION=="remove", SUBSYSTEM=="input", KERNEL=="mouse[1-9]", ENV{DISPLAY}=":0.0", ENV{XAUTHORITY}="/home/USER/.Xauthority", ENV{ID_CLASS}="mouse", RUN+="/usr/bin/synclient TouchpadOff=0"
```

Sachant que chaque règle (dans le cas présent, après ACTION) doit être sur une seule ligne.

----------

## dmganges

 *Quote:*   

> Même les sans fils, je pense que le kernel les détecte en tant que /dev/input/mouse*, non? 

 

Comment savoir ?

Ce ne dois pas être le cas car je viens de supprimer les  /dev/input/mouse*

```
root@sysresccd /dev/input % ll       

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    280 Sep 10 13:40 .

drwxr-xr-x 18 root root   4.7K Sep 10 13:24 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    100 Sep 10 13:20 by-id

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    160 Sep 10 13:20 by-path

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 64 Sep 10 13:20 event0

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 65 Sep 10 13:20 event1

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 66 Sep 10 13:20 event2

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 67 Sep 10 13:20 event3

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 68 Sep 10 13:20 event4

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 69 Sep 10 13:20 event5

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 70 Sep 10 13:20 event6

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 71 Sep 10 13:20 event7

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 72 Sep 10 13:20 event8

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 63 Sep 10 13:20 mice

root@sysresccd /dev/input % 

```

et j'ai toujours la souris !

avant de détruire j'en avais 3 :

```
crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 32 Sep 10 13:20 mouse0

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 33 Sep 10 13:20 mouse1

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 34 Sep 10 13:20 mouse2

```

Ceci dis comme je me replonge après avoir butiné un long moment sur d'autres fleurs, une règle est TOUJOURS utile pour moi !

----------

## barul

Mais faut pas les supprimer ! C'est udev qui les créer quand il détecte une périphérique de type souris/touchpad

----------

## dmganges

Oui, je sais mais, c'était la manière forte de voir si une souris sans fil était détectée en /dev/input/mouse !

Si c'était le cas je pense que je n'aurais plus de souris, non ?

----------

## barul

Bah j'en sais rien du tout, je sais pas comment c'est géré de ce côté là...

----------

## dmganges

Bon, au pire je mettrai le pgm sur <Alt F2> dans ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml 

que j'ai libéré.

----------

